# General > Hobbies >  The Thread Cycling Power Horse going unnoticed

## NapalmDeath74

I've got a uncanny feeling that this tread is about me, I cycle from Thurso to Castletown on a daily bases to save money, to keep fit for mountaineering and to keep the beer belly down. I do cycle at a fare speed but I do not have any interest in time trials or racing, I did enquire about joining Caithness Cycling club a few of years ago but wearing Lycra and trying to beat the clock ain't me anyway getting to old for that crack, don't think I would be a candidate for the Tour De France.

----------

